# Hooking up with PAX



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


Your in scary turf...8>O

The line between business and pleasure...

Should be clear to you...if not...

Looks like you may have a problem...

Good Luck!

Rakos


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Your in scary turf...8>O
> 
> The line between business and pleasure...
> 
> ...


I haven't done anything wrong but before m just scared that she could retaliate and make up some bs to tell Uber if things go south like they always do


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Never get your poosy where you get your pay. 1st rule my Dad taught me when I went in to workforce


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

But what about when Poosy is so hard to come by because you’re a poor dirty disgusting low life Uber driver


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

htowndriver said:


> I haven't done anything wrong but before m just scared that she could retaliate and make up some bs to tell Uber if things go south like they always do


How much do you like your job...8>)

Since when are girls predictable...?

Can you smile broadly ear to ear...?

Just a few things to consider...8>)

Just remember...

the good ones only ask once...8>)

Rakos


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> But what about when Poosy is so hard to come by because you're a poor dirty disgusting low life Uber driver


I still have some dignity left and a wife that would park a .45 cal in my brain pan. Those together make it a no brained


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

twnFM said:


> I still have some dignity left and a wife that would park a .45 cal in my brain pan. Those together make it a no brained


a .45..beats the he$$ out of divorce...8>)

Rakos


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

If it's slow and comsensual, how you doing? If they're completely wasted, get them out of your vehicle asap. That's another benefit of having a dash cam. They can't make anything up if film says otherwise.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had a couple proposition me. One was super cute and if I wasn't happily engaged I would have done it.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

htowndriver said:


> But what about when Poosy is so hard to come by because you're a poor dirty disgusting low life Uber driver


If you are that hard up, then just try Craigslist.


----------



## grq79 (Oct 6, 2015)

Just have her text a consensual agreement that she would like to engage with you and to state her name. 

It's sounds cheesey, but if she knows the drama about Uber she'll get it.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> I haven't done anything wrong but before m just scared that she could retaliate and make up some bs to tell Uber if things go south like they always do


Think about it, and all that may transpire, before proceeding


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

htowndriver said:


> Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


Does this answer your question?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bpr2 said:


> View attachment 180995


Me thinks...your monkey is showing...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Dashcam, phone calls with her number, texts from her. Save those kinds of things. If her building has a camera in the lobby, let it see you two arm in arm. Ask the desk person or mgr. how long they keep record.

I've had a number of hookups with pax. They all went pretty good. I haven't heard anything from Uber or Lyft about them, so I'm OK as far as I know. One did think she got pregnant, but it turned out to be a false alarm. Good for that because what was I going to do at 23 with a 40 YO wife? She's hot now, but if she's not interested anymore in 10 yrs what am I going to do?
I don't cheat. I'm not going to divorce her either. It's not her fault her body changes at that age.

There was another one who wanted to marry me. She was 34. I was beginning to get interested but then she got a job offer in Texas and took it. She wanted me to move there but I didn't want to live there. Too far from NY.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Just make sure that she rates you 5 stars before you leave the car. About three of the women that I returned kisses to while driving Uber gave me one star rating the next day!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> I haven't done anything wrong but before m just scared that she could retaliate and make up some bs to tell Uber if things go south like they always do


Good assumption.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't poop where you eat


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Just make sure that she rates you 5 stars before you leave the car. About three of the women that I returned kisses to while driving Uber gave me one star rating the next day!


The one star rating was for what type of performance? Were there any comments?


----------



## Jerseyguy72 (Aug 15, 2016)

yankdog said:


> Don't poop where you eat


I would suggest not eating where you poop either.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Jerseyguy72 said:


> I would suggest not eating where you poop either.


Either way it's a crappy situation


----------



## Igsfire (Sep 28, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


NO NO NO AND NO!

or on a nice webpage

Say nee in Afrikaans to say no.
Say não in Portuguese to say no.
Say niet to say no in Russian.
Say nein to say no in German.
Say nahi to say no in Hindi.
Say voch to say no in Armenian.
Say non in French.
DO I NEED TO BE MORE SPECIFIC.
https://www.wikihow.com/Say-No-in-Various-Languages


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If it's slow and comsensual, how you doing? If they're completely wasted, get them out of your vehicle asap. That's another benefit of having a dash cam. They can't make anything up if film says otherwise.


Agreed. If they are drunk or even suspected to be drunk, don't bother. If they're not and you really want to pursue, I would suggest meeting somewhere for a regular date when you're not driving. However, I agree with others that it's not best to mix business with pleasure.



htowndriver said:


> But what about when Poosy is so hard to come by because you're a poor dirty disgusting low life Uber driver


This seems like an oxymoron. "I want to hook up with the passenger I met as an Uber driver because it's hard to hook up because I'm an Uber driver."


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

SadUber said:


> About three of the women that I returned kisses to while driving Uber gave me one star rating the next day!





1.5xorbust said:


> The one star rating was for what type of performance? Were there any comments?


I was going to say something like that. I guess they were trying to tell him he should work on his kissing techniques. It might be something else though. When a woman gets a few drinks in her and she's feeling honest, they'll tell you most men don't know how to hold a woman. It comes natural to me. Those ladies might have given him a bad rating for that.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

In the wise words of Cuponoodles:
"Stop it the stupid"


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> The one star rating was for what type of performance? Were there any comments?





SadUber said:


> I finally know what it is like being a beautiful well endowed woman, because yesterday everyone was staring at my chest!
> 
> Yes, from my title you already know that my long awaited Uber T-Shirt has finally arrived. I've been trying to get one for well over a month now! At least it was well worth the wait.
> 
> ...


I think I found the reason for the one star ratings.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If it's slow and comsensual, how you doing? If they're completely wasted, get them out of your vehicle asap. That's another benefit of having a dash cam. They can't make anything up if film says otherwise.


If they are completely wasted


Steven Ambrose said:


> If you are that hard up, then just try Craigslist.


'


corniilius said:


> If it's slow and comsensual, how you doing? If they're completely wasted, get them out of your vehicle asap. That's another benefit of having a dash cam. They can't make anything up if film says otherwise.


But if she's completely wasted it would so much easier to get that sexual assault badge that we all covet...and I could probably even rate my self five stars, leave a nice comment, and drop a fat tip all before she wakes up and calls the police(SARCASM)


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


Well set up a date after a week.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

yankdog said:


> Don't poop where you eat


the poop is uber right?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Life is short.
Enjoy yourself.
'Nuff said.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


See you on the Evening News!


----------



## Jeffa0 (Jun 2, 2015)

I clearly did something wrong..

Married my passenger 2 weeks ago, met her in the car 2 years ago..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> a .45..beats the he$$ out of divorce...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 180872


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

twnFM said:


> Never get your poosy where you get your pay. 1st rule my Dad taught me when I went in to workforce


''Don't dip YOUR pen into the company ink pot.'' A very old saying, last century.



SadUber said:


> Just make sure that she rates you 5 stars before you leave the car. About three of the women that I returned kisses to while driving Uber gave me one star rating the next day!


Brush your teeth once in a while.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jeffa0 said:


> I clearly did something wrong..
> 
> Married my passenger 2 weeks ago, met her in the car 2 years ago..


If you ever get divorced she will claim abduction, brainwashing , being held against her will and sue Uber.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If you ever get divorced she will claim abduction, brainwashing , being held against her will and sue Uber.


but, don't worry, she won't sue you.
You're an Uber driver, so you don't have anything.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> but, don't worry, she won't sue you.
> You're an Uber driver, so you don't have anything.


Yup.
Just Prison Time for you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> Just Prison Time for you.


True dat.
And, it has been proven that when it comes to sexual assault or harassment allegations, there is no statute of limitations, or need for proof.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeffa0 said:


> I clearly did something wrong..
> 
> Married my passenger 2 weeks ago, met her in the car 2 years ago..


Figures...we tell you to avoid...

letting the pax get the best of you...

And you go and ignore...

All this good advice...8>O

Rakos








PS. What did you do for the honeymoon...take an Uber ride...?


----------



## Jeffa0 (Jun 2, 2015)

Nuh, we just got back from the Maldives- highly recommended, very, very nice place. (Finolhu resort)

As for jail time, she's a lawyer, so that.... would be interesting hahahah


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> ''Don't dip YOUR pen into the company ink pot.'' A very old saying, last century.


Same idea: "Don't fish off the company pier."


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Gilby said:


> Same idea: "Don't fish off the company pier."


What if that's where...

The BIGGEST fish are...8>)

The kind that wears red lipstick...?

Rakos


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Is it really mixing business with pleasure if the app is off?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Passenger can forever and a day leave a 'Report' for any and all Trips they have taken. Repeat after me....NO, NO, NO & NO.

If you just absolutely HAVE TO...get one of these and wear at ALL times.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

As a female driver, I would totally do it. As a female pax, I tried to get with a Very cute young driver in New York. Sorry guy if you are out there, I was a bit drunk.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

You're going to get set up like a bowling pin. Don't do it, you're representing a company that is known to pay settlements.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


How I do loathe statements that end with a question mark.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> How I do loathe statements that end with a question mark.


That's how feel when dotards confuse the internet with English Class or can't decipher a grammatical error from a typo.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> As a female driver, I would totally do it. As a female pax, I tried to get with a Very cute young driver in New York. Sorry guy if you are out there, I was a bit drunk.


You're forgiven.  Show a little boob, it goes a long way.


----------



## ScandaLeX (May 15, 2017)

htowndriver said:


> One of my passengers wants to hook up with me? I usually try to separate my business from my pleasure but she came on really hard and fast. Any of you guys ever hook up with a pax? How did it go?


Hmmm.... Me suspects she may have come on "hard & fast" with other drivers as well or did you just think you were that special one?  DON'T! DO! IT!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jeffa0 said:


> Nuh, we just got back from the Maldives- highly recommended, very, very nice place. (Finolhu resort)
> 
> As for jail time, she's a lawyer, so that.... would be interesting hahahah


Just do what she says. ALWAYS.
AND YOU MAY BE O.K.



the ferryman said:


> How I do loathe statements that end with a question mark.


But why ?
This could be a trend ?

A question mark at the end of a statement allows slanderous statements to be termed questions if sued for liable.
A journalist trick.

Example :
UBER A PACK OF LOW LYING THIEVING SUBVERSIVE DOGS ROBBING PASSENGERS AND DRIVERS ALIKE ?


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Another journalistic technique is to label it as opinion. Since there cannot be such a thing as a false opinion, it can't be construed as libel. And truth is an absolute defense.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Just do what she says. ALWAYS.
> AND YOU MAY BE O.K.
> 
> But why ?
> ...


I can't read it without the attendant uptalk voice in my head and I do hate that.


----------



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

let say you are a government senator and she will accuse you from harassment, you will go for it or avoid the situation???? Cuz it can be she do that with all the drivers to get a free ride from uber


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> If it's slow and comsensual, how you doing? If they're completely wasted, get them out of your vehicle asap. That's another benefit of having a dash cam. They can't make anything up if film says otherwise.


Do you take the dash cam into their house?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Do you take the dash cam into their house?


Only upon request.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

corniilius said:


> Only upon request.


Isn't that an upcharge...?

Rakos


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Isn't that an upcharge...?
> 
> Rakos


And a mandatory 5 star rating.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> And a mandatory 5 star rating.


What about a tip?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> What about a tip?


I prefer liquor. Well both enjoy much quicker.

Incidentally, I have a fifth of Jim Beam and some cups in my trunk for when I'm not driving and out with friends. Good for pregaming or post-closing.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

As long as everyone is able to give legal consent, go for it!
I would also record the encounter from your phone discreetly, like maybe leave the phone on the nightstand recording facing the ceiling.
Just a little CYA in case someone is trying to be malicious. 
Then if something does happen, you got an audio recording of someone giving consent, and possibly the judge can listen to the individual enjoy themselves with you for the duration of the encounter. That would be an awesome slam dunk if it ever went to court!

Plaintiff: "He raped me"
Judge listens to 2 hour audio filled with "slam that p*ssy" "oh god your so good" "please bust in me"
Judge: "Sir, two hours, really?"
Defendant: :::shrug::::


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

corniilius said:


> I prefer liquor. Well both enjoy much quicker.
> 
> Incidentally, I have a fifth of Jim Beam and some cups in my trunk for when I'm not driving and out with friends. Good for pregaming or post-closing.


You are a Jim Beam guy?
Right ****ing on.
I love JB.
Mid priced, high quality. Good hooch.


----------

